# Tapped and Packed, London



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Visited Tapped and Packed today. Super-friendly place, felt busy and lively but there was no trouble finding a place to sit (though I came at a somewhat off-hour).

They make both espresso-based drinks and brewed coffees, using your choice of brewing methods (filter, cafetière, siphon or aeropress). It was afternoon by the time I visited so I limited myself to just one drink, a ristretto. Theirs was sweet and syrupy, as delicious as any ristretto I've had. I'm eager to go back and try more of their offerings. The food looked pretty good too.

It was also the kind of place where you might randomly strike up a conversation with a fellow coffee lover, as I did with the fellow next to me at the bar. We were both fans of Dose and of James' roastery; he recommended a roaster to me, and I one to him, and I also suggested he give Flat White a try since it's not too far away. Like I said, friendly sort of place.

On the Tube it's between Goodge Street and Tottenham Court Road, a little closer to Goodge.


----------

